# Crissic booting old customers



## willie (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got an email from Crissic (now part of Quadranet) that old services will be discontinued (i.e. the IP grab reaches its endgame).  Services won't be terminated early but won't be renewable past expiration.  I assume this was a mass mailing that everyone got at once.  My Crissic VPS expires in about 2 weeks, which in my case happens to be long enough that I can migrate without drama, but it's crappy to not give at least 30 days notice for something like that.  I didn't hear anything from them earlier.  Meh.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm sure you could possibly talk with them and ask them for a small extension (if it's possible for them) while moving out.  However, yep seems it's come to an end.  I guess I'm just glad I never touched Crissic.


----------



## willie (Aug 18, 2016)

I think I did ok except for this short notice eviction, which was tacky.  100GB disk and 512MB ram for $15/year was really quite good when I got it 2 or 3 years ago.  Now there are cheaper storage servers around so I can migrate the files at lower $/GB than I was paying there.  Performance of the vps was pretty good til fairly recently, and I used it mostly for storage anyway.  I knew it was coming up for renewal and I had planned to renew it again, but that itself was kind of a wobbler, so I can manage without it.


The email they sent out was also tacky, lame spin about how they had switched to a more upscale service model at customer request, but the meaning was clear.


Added: LET thread, someone there is getting booted with 2 days notice.


https://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/89834/crissic-shoots-self-in-foot


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2016)

They've run these services into the ground, so it's not a surprise that they're now discontinuing them.


I've been given plenty of notice, but I feel for that guy who got 2 days' notice. That's taking the piss, and really bad customer service.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 18, 2016)

It's not surprising they're terminating low paying customers.  They need each and every one of those IPs for their much more lucrative target customer base: SPAMMERS and ABUSERS.  Their dirty network is consistently ranked in the top 10 in SPAM volume on SenderBase and they're ranked #2 for domains sending SPAM (101) , Spamhaus just blacklisted an entire /20 for spamming today, CleanTalk shows 38,000 of their IPs engaged in comment spamming/brute forcing/etc (and the graph on this page shows a sharp increase in this activity over the past 4 months) 


It hasn't been mentioned in any of the above posts yet, but see the section in bold type below in the email they sent out yesterday: *IP ADDRESS CHANGES* FOR MANY EXISTING CRISSIC CUSTOMERS WITH *ONE DAY NOTICE*. 


TL;DR dirty network and shit company, former Crissic customers should look at this event as a golden opportunity to move to a better provider that doesn't cater to criminals and that doesn't shit on their customers (and that doesn't hire CVPS's sloppy seconds...)





> ** IMPORTANT EMAIL NOTICE ** Please read this email in its entirety and let us know if you have any questions! (Relevant information that pertains to active Crissic services)
> 
> 
> Based upon market driving-forces and an abundance of client feedback, Crissic has been refocusing service offerings towards providing an upscale user-experience and managed services. With the completion of our initial planning phase, Crissic is now ready to move forward with this product offering at full force.
> ...


----------



## Gary (Nov 4, 2016)

And now...



> Dear [                    ] (-),
> 
> 
> ** IMPORTANT NOTICE **
> ...


----------



## clarity (Nov 6, 2016)

I've gotten the email from three times at this point. The last one was found in my spam folder.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Nov 7, 2016)

Obviously it was a strategic buy, they don't need the customers. 


- Daniel


----------

